# torrox/nerja areas



## carolleb (Oct 30, 2011)

*areas to live*

If I do this wrong then forgive me please.
Im wanting to move out to malaga but not sure of areas, looked at an apartment in torrox and also nerja, just want to be able to live in a decent place and meet new people. Im a widow and dont want to get it wrong, want to make sure Im not out on a limb so no mistakes on where I find apartment. Can anyone please advise me.
Im not looking for a job either lol just in case, Im well aware of the employment situation there.
I looked at apartments on Think spain site, very affordable and some areas do look so nice. 

carolle.


----------



## carolleb (Oct 30, 2011)

If anyone on the forum is from the torrox or nerja areas would be grateful if you would speak to me please. regarding renting an apartment in those areas please.
carolle.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

carolleb said:


> If anyone on the forum is from the torrox or nerja areas would be grateful if you would speak to me please. regarding renting an apartment in those areas please.
> carolle.


Whilst your waiting for a reply from members in these areas look for info you want by going to the search, advanced, search entire threads, and put the names of the areas you're interested in.


----------



## carolleb (Oct 30, 2011)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Whilst your waiting for a reply from members in these areas look for info you want by going to the search, advanced, search entire threads, and put the names of the areas you're interested in.



Thank you for your reply, I will do that, and hopefully do it right

regards Carolle.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

I'm going to be very rude and ask if you could let me know your age?? PM me if you want it to be private lol. Nerja is very popular with retirees and early retirees and there is a huge social scene going on but if you are younger then it might not suit you so well. I'm not being rude, promise, but I am very familiar with the social scene in Nerja (better than Torrox btw) and who it is best suited to. Having said that, Nerja is a lovely place to live and rental costs for apartments can be very attractive. When do you hope to make the move? I ask because Nerja and Torrox are very touristy in the summer and long term rentals can be harder to find in those months as landlords are looking to profit from the tourist season. A good site to look at for rentals here is Kyero Mobile


----------



## carolleb (Oct 30, 2011)

Im actually 62 but a very young one, nerja sounds nice and so does torrox would make the move asap actually nothing to keep me here really. Im in the process of looking for an apartment now. I did look at kyero but isnt it a bit expensive.

carolle


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Hi, Kyero is a site where all the local agents advertise their properties which saves you time searching all the sites. There are a number of societies in Nerja where you would be made most welcome. The International Club, the history society, two good photographic clubs to name but a few. The International society have regular trips to Gibralter, Seville, Cadiz, Jerez, Granada etc. If you are looking for a good scial scene then I would recommend Nerja over Torrox which would also have the benefit of you being able to walk to most of the events. What kind of price are you looking to pay and what size apartment (ie how many beds or baths etc)?


----------



## carolleb (Oct 30, 2011)

thrax said:


> Hi, Kyero is a site where all the local agents advertise their properties which saves you time searching all the sites. There are a number of societies in Nerja where you would be made most welcome. The International Club, the history society, two good photographic clubs to name but a few. The International society have regular trips to Gibralter, Seville, Cadiz, Jerez, Granada etc. If you are looking for a good scial scene then I would recommend Nerja over Torrox which would also have the benefit of you being able to walk to most of the events. What kind of price are you looking to pay and what size apartment (ie how many beds or baths etc)?


Right will take a look again, thanks, actually the more I hear about nerja I think that is the place I would like to be. I dont have a social life at all here, so I would love one I really would, the chance to make new friends and do something would be lovely. renting now between 200 and 300 euros what do you think, I have an income that will be 1.079 euros a month. let me know and thank you for this help.


----------



## carolleb (Oct 30, 2011)

*decent*

Im a decent respectable women, who has had a really horrible few years since my husband died, Im really just want to change my life while I can thats all, just enjoy my life for a change and make some friends, sit in the sun and be happy. Thats what I want now.

carolle.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

We rent a place in Nerja in the winter and I think it would be ideal for you!!! There are lots of people in your situation there, its a small, friendly town with a good mix of nationalities and ages, altho I have to say its not as "young" as perhaps Fuengirola, Benalmadena etc further west!!!


Jo xxx


----------



## carolleb (Oct 30, 2011)

*nerja*

It really does sound right for me jo, and ive decided on it now all I have to do is find a place I can rent, Ive started looking and made a few enquiries already, will let you know and if I have any questions is it ok to ask you.

regards carolle


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

carolleb said:


> It really does sound right for me jo, and ive decided on it now all I have to do is find a place I can rent, Ive started looking and made a few enquiries already, will let you know and if I have any questions is it ok to ask you.
> 
> regards carolle



You ask away hun lol!!!!! I cant help too much with specific agents, but I can help with areas. We're actually over there next week, so if you want me to have a look at anything, or if you're planning a trip there - maybe we could meet up even, I could introduce you to one or two people to get you started. I have a friend there who is the chairman of the British Legion and his wife. They are very friendly and go to many functions, quiz games, "do lunch" etc. I've also got lots of musician friends (not youngsters either lol), who organise various events...... and theres "THRAX" on here who lives "up the road" in Frigliana - I'm going to meet him again when we're there, he's a character not to be missed lol 

Jo xxxx


----------



## carolleb (Oct 30, 2011)

*bless*



jojo said:


> You ask away hun lol!!!!! I cant help too much with specific agents, but I can help with areas. We're actually over there next week, so if you want me to have a look at anything, or if you're planning a trip there - maybe we could meet up even, I could introduce you to one or two people to get you started. I have a friend there who is the chairman of the British Legion and his wife. They are very friendly and go to many functions, quiz games, "do lunch" etc. I've also got lots of musician friends (not youngsters either lol), who organise various events...... and theres "THRAX" on here who lives "up the road" in Frigliana - I'm going to meet him again when we're there, he's a character not to be missed lol
> 
> Jo xxxx


Just had a mail from thrax actually been very kind and helpful, also just had an email from one agent, offered me a studio in torrox, told him I would like nerja he said with my budget thats all he could offer at 300, need a realistic idea of prices really, as I dont know. 

carolle


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Well I had to like a comment like that, really I did!!! Carrolleb I'll have a lookout for you. I assume a small one bed or even a studio would suit?? I can promise you the opportunity of a very good social life in Nerja and although, as JoJo says, it isn't as young as places further west, it has the benefit of not being too built up and there are still some very good restaurants open in winter where the cost of a meal is very reasonable. My parents, who are older than you, moved here just over a year ago and now have a social life which is so busy I never really see them!!! Once you know when you are coming over I can let you have details of the International Club which is a very good place to start meeting new people.


----------



## carolleb (Oct 30, 2011)

*bite the bullet*

Jo im just going to find apartment and come out, no time for messing around here, need to do it. Would love to meet up too if your out there when I come but right now I dont know when it will be, need a months notice where I live in england, get packed and just go


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

carolleb said:


> Just had a mail from thrax actually been very kind and helpful, also just had an email from one agent, offered me a studio in torrox, told him I would like nerja he said with my budget thats all he could offer at 300, need a realistic idea of prices really, as I dont know.
> 
> carolle


Torrox is ok, its a little cheaper than Nerja and possibly not quite as pretty, but its not that far away and its still a nice place. You need to go and take a look, so that you can get a feel for it all. Its also worth remembering that its a renters market so you can always put in an offer and that as a renter, you can move easily if you dont like it - in fact, sometimes its better to rent cheap and then look around for something more suitable once you're there and you know the area and what you want

Jo xxx


----------



## carolleb (Oct 30, 2011)

*thank u*



thrax said:


> Well I had to like a comment like that, really I did!!! Carrolleb I'll have a lookout for you. I assume a small one bed or even a studio would suit?? I can promise you the opportunity of a very good social life in Nerja and although, as JoJo says, it isn't as young as places further west, it has the benefit of not being too built up and there are still some very good restaurants open in winter where the cost of a meal is very reasonable. My parents, who are older than you, moved here just over a year ago and now have a social life which is so busy I never really see them!!! Once you know when you are coming over I can let you have details of the International Club which is a very good place to start meeting new people.


Thank u so much, any help is appreciated, just told jo, had an email offering me a studio for 300 a month, never thought of a studio before but why not, its not a big deal is it, as long as its nice enough. I do want a social life you have no idea how I want that. but nerja it is for me thats for definate so as soon as i get a place will be out no worrys there. and if I can keep in touch with you that would be wonderful too. I really want to make new friends.


----------



## carolleb (Oct 30, 2011)

*apartments*



jojo said:


> Torrox is ok, its a little cheaper than Nerja and possibly not quite as pretty, but its not that far away and its still a nice place. You need to go and take a look, so that you can get a feel for it all. Its also worth remembering that its a renters market so you can always put in an offer and that as a renter, you can move easily if you dont like it - in fact, sometimes its better to rent cheap and then look around for something more suitable once you're there and you know the area and what you want
> 
> Jo xxx


yes your right, once im there if im not happy in an apartment its easier to look for another one isnt it. but nerja really has the appeal to me now. so would prefer that now for definate jo.x


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Also, have a look at this site run by a friend of mine and it has loads of info about all of the towns in this regions. Areas, towns and villages in the Axarquia on the Costa del Sol, Andalucia, Spain


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Just did a quick search using kyero for Nerja and found a 2 bed 1 bath apartment in Nerja for €230 a month reference TR110 and let by Country Properties who I don't know anything about...


----------



## carolleb (Oct 30, 2011)

*good*

that really sounds good to me, but how do I find them and ask the question


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Try this link where you can see a few pics of the apartment, then fill in the boxes where you request more info and the agent should email you back...

Nerja apartment to let | Nerja apartment long term let | REF: TR110


----------



## carolleb (Oct 30, 2011)

*wow*

Just clicked on the link, went straight to them, filled in a form and sent it, it looks really nice, I thought so anyway, you are an angel for the help and the kindness, thank you so much, think a drink on me will be in order lol 
regards carolle.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Careful now, I can drink for Britain.... or should that be Spain??


----------



## carolleb (Oct 30, 2011)

*funny*

Well if i get it I will definately owe you a drink, and I will let you know for sure, I have other questions to ask but will have to do it later, have to go out in about 45 mins so want more time if thats ok with you.

regards carolle


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

no problem. If I'm not working then I am usually around the computer...


----------



## carolleb (Oct 30, 2011)

*nice*

That second one is nice too, so sent an enquiry for that one also. wow things are certainly getting better, at this rate we will get hammered lol


----------



## Jumar (Mar 14, 2012)

You sound so excited, I´m rooting for you! Let us know how you get on.

If you can possibly join groups, clubs, etc. that are for Spanish as well as expats. please do. You will meet many people from all walks of life.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

I'm told the International Club has members from Spain, Germany, Canada, USA as well as Brits so it fits the bill...


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Keep everyone posted on your progress!!!


----------



## carolleb (Oct 30, 2011)

thrax said:


> Keep everyone posted on your progress!!!


Certainly will, have to send the money tomorrow and now looking for a flight that being a problem as the agent wants me to get there early in office hours and boy is it proving hard right now to find one.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

carolleb said:


> Certainly will, have to send the money tomorrow and now looking for a flight that being a problem as the agent wants me to get there early in office hours and boy is it proving hard right now to find one.



Dont let them pressure you - remember its a renters market right now! 

Jo xxx


----------



## carolleb (Oct 30, 2011)

*have to really*

they have the keys and if I dont get there during office hours, then what will I do lol Im still looking for a flight its doing my head in now lol


----------



## EMcP (Sep 30, 2012)

As a frequent visitor to Nerja, firstly may I say you have chosen a delightful location. As others have said, it's a renters market. Securing a cheap ish and available flight 'now' is borderline impossible....tell the agent you intend to arrive on date x, time y and that is the best you can do. There are many agents out there who will chew your arm off for a long term agreement so keep calm and in control. I wish you well.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

EMcP said:


> As a frequent visitor to Nerja, firstly may I say you have chosen a delightful location. As others have said, it's a renters market. Securing a cheap ish and available flight 'now' is borderline impossible....tell the agent you intend to arrive on date x, time y and that is the best you can do. There are many agents out there who will chew your arm off for a long term agreement so keep calm and in control. I wish you well.



We're finding cheap flights ok. If we dont use Gatwick - Malaga (Monarch, easyjet, thomson, BA), we use Southampton (Flybe). Obviously its expensive around school holidays (like now!!!), but theres usually something. Norwegian Air are about to start up a Gatwick - Malaga service, which should rattle the others a bit lol

Jo xxx


----------



## carolleb (Oct 30, 2011)

*bless you*

I just found one with ryan air, which actually arrives at 13.40 so that will have to do wont it, and it means a flipping early start and Im not good at early starts lol but its very cheap so will have to make an exception and arrive half dead . but never mind it will be worth it. 

regards carolle


----------



## carolleb (Oct 30, 2011)

*there is a catch*



jojo said:


> We're finding cheap flights ok. If we dont use Gatwick - Malaga (Monarch, easyjet, thomson, BA), we use Southampton (Flybe). Obviously its expensive around school holidays (like now!!!), but theres usually something. Norwegian Air are about to start up a Gatwick - Malaga service, which should rattle the others a bit lol
> 
> Jo xxx


Hi jo, I looked at norwegian air but only problem is all the flights are cheap but they all arrive at malaga early hours of the morning, which isnt any good to me. 

carolle


----------



## EMcP (Sep 30, 2012)

Apologies if I overplayed the flight fares. l was referring to the fact I was looking at flights from Luton to Malaga from this Friday for a week and it was horrendous. That said, it's but one example so I'm sure there will be something from somewhere which will meet your need. Good luck.!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

EMcP said:


> Apologies if I overplayed the flight fares. l was referring to the fact I was looking at flights from Luton to Malaga from this Friday for a week and it was horrendous. That said, it's but one example so I'm sure there will be something from somewhere which will meet your need. Good luck.!


 there you see - easter holidays this friday!!! The flight operators are naughty and wack them up when they know theres likely to be a rush lol!!!

Welcome to the forum by the way 

Jo xxx


----------



## EMcP (Sep 30, 2012)

Thanks Jo...I've been lurking and reading many threads for some time with interest..! Looking forward to contributing a touch more going forwards.


----------



## carolleb (Oct 30, 2011)

*had enough*



EMcP said:


> Apologies if I overplayed the flight fares. l was referring to the fact I was looking at flights from Luton to Malaga from this Friday for a week and it was horrendous. That said, it's but one example so I'm sure there will be something from somewhere which will meet your need. Good luck.!


No its fine really lol, Ive given up tonight will look again tomorrow.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

carolleb said:


> No its fine really lol, Ive given up tonight will look again tomorrow.



If you wanna come with us, we're flying from Southampton to Malaga next Wednesday (landing around 7.10 in the evening tho) - we can drive you from the airport to Nerja/Torrox


Jo xxx


----------



## carolleb (Oct 30, 2011)

*if only*

Thank you jo but totally impossible for me, have one month to get organised here, too much to do but thank you so much for that.
carolle


----------



## EdieC (Aug 24, 2013)

thrax said:


> Also, have a look at this site run by a friend of mine and it has loads of info about all of the towns in this regions. Areas, towns and villages in the Axarquia on the Costa Del Sol


Thrax, please thank your friend for doing this fantastic webpage. It is chock full of great info and pics. It's an ideal site for anyone thinking of holidaying or moving to the area. 
Edie


----------

